# Linux-Neuling braucht Hilfe mit ConnMan

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich bin Linux-Neuling und wollte ConnMan installieren; und zwar mittels 

```
echo "gnome-extra/connman-gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/conman
```

Das Problem war nun, dass die gestartete GUI bei mir leer war. (Falls relevant: ich habe Gentoo 3.4.0 & Xfce).

Im "Connman"-Chatroom bekam ich folgende Antworten diesbezüglich (ich bin "Steffen"):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [13:59] <alokb> i am not sure if connman-gnome is updated to the 1.0
> 
> [14:00] <alokb> the gui might be written for older APIs . which version on connman are u using ?
> ...

 

Das Problem ist, dass ich (also Neuling) nun leider keine Ahnung hab wie ich hier weiter vorgehen muss =(

Hoffe, jemand von euch benutzt connman und kann mir helfen.

----------

## Christian99

nach dem chat scheint es so, dass das connman-gnome und connman aus dem tree nicht kompatibel sind. wäre finde ich einen bugreport bei gentoo wert, damit das nicht wieder zu solchen missverständnissen führt.

Alternative: NetworkManager? was hälst du davon?

----------

## Slevin

Werd ich testen.

Einfach 

```
emerge networkmanager
```

 ?

----------

## Christian99

genau, und als gnome gui dann noch "nm-applet"

----------

## Slevin

Ok, habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:

```
# emerge networkmaanger

# emerge nm-applet
```

reboot.

"nm-connection-editor" lässt sich schonmal öffnen, ich weiß aber im Moment noch nicht wie ich damit umgehen muss.

Wichtiger ist aber, dass ich beim Ausführen von "nm-tool" und "nm-applet" Fehlermeldungen erhalte:

```
# nm-tool

NetworkManager Tool

State: unknown

** (process:3098): WARNING: **: error: could not connect to NetworkManager
```

```
# nm-applet

An instance of nm-applet is already running.

** (nm-applet:3101): WARNING**: <WARN> constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
```

Edit:

Es gibt hier sogar eine kurze Installationsanleitung:

https://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerGentoo

Auszug:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A better solution is to add the line:
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"
> ...

 

Eine /etc/conf.d/rc existiert aber bei mir nicht?!

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Slevin wrote:*   

> Ok, habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:
> 
> ```
> # emerge networkmaanger
> 
> ...

 

Sind NetworkManager und DBus gestartet?

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager status

/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Es gibt hier sogar eine kurze Installationsanleitung:
> ...

 

Die Doku ist wohl etwas veraltet, seit OpenRC und Baselayout-2 sind die Eintstellungen in /etc/rc.conf gewandert.

----------

## Slevin

Danke!

Network Manager war nicht gestartet, nun scheint

# nm-tool

zu funktionieren. Auch im

# nm-connection-editor

taucht sowohl eine Wireless(bnep0)- als auch eine Wired(eth0)-Verbindung auf.

Bei 

# nm-applet

kommt aber immernoch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Eben habe ich auch noch einen Wiki Eintrag dazu gefunden:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

Wäre sicher besser, ich hätte das USE-Flag "bluetooth" mitinstalliert... (will ja BT nutzen).  Welche der dort aufgelisteten USE-Flags sind noch relevant?

Wird mittels

```
emerge networkmanager --bluetooth
```

der NM mit bluetooth USE Flag einfach "drüberinstalliert" oder muss ich vorher den NM deinstallieren?

Und noch eine Frage:

Ist das Hinzufügen der Zeile

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"

in /etc/rc.conf 

noch notwendig oder nicht (da der Eintrag ja veraltet ist) ? Oder lieber 

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

wie es im Wiki steht?

----------

## Christian99

 *Slevin wrote:*   

> Danke!
> 
> Network Manager war nicht gestartet, nun scheint
> 
> # nm-tool
> ...

 

Du solltest dir im Gentoo Handbuch die genaue Anwendung von use-Flags nochmal anschauen. So funktioniert das nicht. Aber im prinzip reicht dann "drüberinstallieren", emerge kümmert sich darum, dass die alten Dateien vorher entfernt werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das Hinzufügen der Zeile
> ...

 

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

 ist wohl das aktuelle. In der Datei stehen auch ausführliche Kommentare mit Beispielen.

----------

## Slevin

OK Danke!

Ich denke, ich habe dei Installation jetzt hinbekommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz kommt beim Ausführen von nm-applet immernoch die gleiche Fehlermeldung:

```
# nm-applet

An instance of nm-applet is already running. 

** (nm-applet:3135): WARNING **: <WARN> constructor(): Couldn't initialoze the D-Bus manager.
```

Hat hier jemand eine Idee was zu tun ist?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Wie die Meldung schon sagt, läuft nm-applet bereits. Ein Icon dazu sollte in der Notification Area sein. 

```
ps -A | grep -i applet
```

Zur Not den Prozess killen und nochmal starten, dann sollt das Icon wieder da sein.

----------

## Slevin

OK, das Programm scheint zu laufen. Eine Verbindung kommt leider dennoch nicht zustande.

Wie gesagt, ich habe zwei bluetooth3.0 Dongles an jedem PC und habe beiden eine feste IP zugewiesen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch die folgenden Einträge mal ansehen und mit sagen, ob irgendwo ein Fehler ist (die Rechnernamen sind "bluetooth1" und "bluetooth2"):

bluetooth1 /etc/hosts

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost bluetooth1

192.168.2.1     bluetooth1_bt   localhost

192.168.3.1     bluetooth1_wlan localhost

192.168.2.2     bluetooth2_bt

192.168.3.2     bluetooth2_wlan

::1             localhost

```

bluetooth1 /etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="iwconfig"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

config_BT_Praktikum_adhoc_network="192.168.3.1/24"

#----------------------------------

auto_bnep0="true"

config_bnep0=( "192.168.2.1/24" )

enable_ipv6_bnep0="false"

#----------------------------------

channel_wlan0="9"

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="BT Praktikum adhoc network"

#----------------------------------

channel_wlan1="9"

mode_wlan1="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan1="BT Praktikum adhoc network"

#----------------------------------

dns_servers_eth0="141.24.4.1 141.24.12.2"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.1/16" )

enable_ipv6:eth0="false"

```

bluetooth2 /etc/hosts

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings$

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this fil$

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution ord$

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost bluetooth1

192.168.2.1     bluetooth1_bt

192.168.3.1     bluetooth1_wlan

192.168.2.2     bluetooth2_bt   localhost

192.168.3.2     bluetooth2_wlan localhost

::1             localhost

```

bluetooth2 /etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="iwconfig"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

config_BT_Praktikum_adhoc_network="192.168.3.2/24"

#----------------------------------

enable_ipv6_bnep0="false"

auto_bnep0="true"

config_bnep0=( "192.168.2.2/24" )

#----------------------------------

channel_wlan0="9"

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="BT Praktikum adhoc network"

#----------------------------------

channel_wlan1="9"

mode_wlan1="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan1="BT Praktikum adhoc network"

#----------------------------------

dns_servers_eth0="141.24.4.1 141.24.12.2"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.2" )

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2/16" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

```

----------

## Christian99

bei verwendung von sowas wie NetworkManager ist die verwendung von /etc/conf.d/net nicht nötig. Dafür hat man ja NetworkManager, damit man eine hübsche GUI hat, damit man sich das schreiben der Konfigurationsdateien sparen kann.

und die /etc/hosts datei ist für die Verbindung nicht essentiell.

----------

## Slevin

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und die /etc/hosts datei ist für die Verbindung nicht essentiell.

 

Stimmt, das bezieht sich auf ein anderes Problem XD

Habe mal versuchshalber die Bluetooth-Sticks gegen WLAN-Stick ausgetauscht und wollte eine Durchsatzmessung mittels "iperf" starten. Seltsamerweise funktioniert das nur in einem Fall, nämlich wenn ich als IP-adresse "bluetooth1_wlan" verwende und der bluetooth1-Rechner der Dienstanbieter ist, also: 

```
iperf -s -B bluetooth1_wlan
```

In einem anderen Fall, mit "bluetooth2_wlan" und bluetooth2-Rechner als Dienstanbieter:

```
iperf -s -B bluetooth2_wlan
```

 kommt es zu einem Fehler. 

Ich kann aber nicht sagen warum...?

----------

## Christian99

Da müsstest du jetzt mal die Fehlermeldung posten, sonst kann man nur raten. sind denn die beiden wlans auch verbunden? wie hast du das jetzt gemacht? Und wie ist die Ausgabe von "ifconfig"?

----------

